

The Google We Lost - bdr
http://andrewbadr.com/log/16/the-google-we-lost/

======
gruseom
I've been wondering about this too, and your explanation is interesting -
basically, lack of self-knowledge on Google's (and its own founder's) part and
trying to be what they're not.

It seems so odd that Google would go this way and even odder that it would do
so as a result of a founder taking control. Perhaps it only seems odd because
we have extremely incomplete information. On the other hand, sometimes the
from-afar view has advantages. From afar, Google+ looks like Google's Bing.

Another interesting question is: will they change course or double down?

~~~
bdr
We do have extremely incomplete information, and saying things like "lack of
self-knowledge" about a corporation is shaky ground, so it took me a while to
get this post out. I'm glad you found it interesting.

> will they change course or double down?

Worst would be neither, of course. The next few data points about their
behavior will be important.

------
ljd
Here's the upside: people will stop asking how your start up will compete with
google.

